# Interbreeding



## mantidman (Sep 7, 2006)

i have 3 or 4 male chinese mantids (brown with green stripe) and i found a female all green mantis, so i put one of the males with her and they mated. will she lay an ooth?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 7, 2006)

She will lay an ooth whether if it is interbreeding or cross breeding. If she is chinese mantis then the ooth will be fertiled and hatched. If she is mantis of another type then the ooth will not yield any hatchling.


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2006)

If you have any photos of the specimens you caught, it might be a good idea posting them, to see if you mated the same species. I do believe mating different genuses will produce infertile offspring (this has been discussed before).


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2006)

Chinese come in both green and brown versions. Most likely they are both chinese.


----------

